# Matt Doherty may be fired!



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Here's an article:

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/special_packages/marchmania/5500909.htm 


Supposedly, 6 or 7 players (including McCants and Felton) are threatening to leave if he isn't removed. What a joke. UNC deserved this after their ridiculous hiring process. I wonder if they wish they would have hired Larry Brown now.

This article also says that they are going to try to get Roy Williams again.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh great. Hopefully they're not smart enough to talk to Kelvin Sampson.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow that is kinda wierd, the kids don't like Doherty? They why did they come there in the first place? Something smells fishy to me, interesting story though.

I wounder what is going on at Chapel Hill that makes the players hate the coach so much?



*They will never get Roy Williams to come back so they should just forget about it. Maybe guys like Buzz Peterson or something because Carolina will not hire someone from the outside. It has to be either a assistant or a former player. They will not just grab someone out of the Blue.*


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Its about time UNC doesnt deserve*

Dough no one does ....except for Duke. I am a little ticked off though, they may actually become good now.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Wow that is kinda wierd, the kids don't like Doherty? They why did they come there in the first place? Something smells fishy to me, interesting story though.
> 
> I wounder what is going on at Chapel Hill that makes the players hate the coach so much?
> ...



I tried to tell you last year that the players didn't like him, but you told me it was all made up by the media.

Do you agree yet that Doherty is a terrible coach?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Its about time UNC doesnt deserve*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I am a little ticked off though, they may actually become good now.


Lol...that's what I thought. I'm happy as long as Doherty's there.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That guy takes so much **** it is pathetic, and yes I do not trust the media one bit. If the players came out and said it I would trust that but the media lies all the time just to sell papers!

I do not think he is a horrible coach, he is intense, passionate, and he is still young. He did get the Heels to be #1 his first season. And there is a long list of reasons why the "down fall". You could say it is because Jason Parker left, Forte left, Curry did not turn out to be great, Peppers went to play football, Lang never really developed, they recruited Adam Boone who did not play well on the team, they have Brian Morrison and he never developed, they missed out on David Harrison recruiting etc.


But I still say why did they come here if they did not like the coach? What is the reasoning behind there hate for Doherty? He plays them, they have all preformed very well and they took at giant leap this year and would have made it to the tourney if May did not great injured! So what is the problem? Doherty is obviously great at recruiting and picking talent. And don't say it was because of the North Carolina name because coach Gurthridge got Boone, Parker, Morrison and none of them are on the team. Doherty got Jawad Williams, Jackie Manuel, Melvin Scott, Raymond Felton, Rashard McCants, Sean May and found a gem in David Noel!

I just need to hear it from the players on why they hate him to believe it....


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm busy looking at all the championship rings Mr. Felton and Mr. McCants have amassed that make them qualified judges of basketball coaches. The only one I've found is the one on Matt Doherty's finger.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Here's an article:
> 
> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/special_packages/marchmania/5500909.htm
> ...


This is what wrong with Sports today. If the players dont like the coach they will go to another school or they will force a trade. Things like this makes me sick


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I find it hard to believe that Sean, Rashard and Raymond hate coach Doherty? This is not the NBA or anything, you never hear of players kicking out a coach in college. There is no place for it! The player were picked to go to North Carolina, they agreed to it, unlike the professional ranks where you are forced to play for this team and this coach.

Again I find it hard to believe Matt Doherty is that bad of a person to merit this kind of attention from the players and the media. 

If it is ture though, I would much rather lose Doherty that lose those great players that will in all likely-hood, will have their jersey hanging in the rafters at the Dean Dome after they are done at UNC.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Sucks. After Harrick resigned today, now we'll never get a decent coach with places like UNC and UCLA hiring. :upset:


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_If it is ture though, I would much rather lose Doherty that lose those great players that will in all likely-hood, will have their jersey hanging in the rafters at the Dean Dome after they are done at UNC._ 

You're a sellout. I'm not a UNC fan, but North Carolina basketball is a hell of a lot bigger than Felton, McCants, and May. Call me back when they have some jewelry to go along with those retired jerseys.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

SportsGuru5:

Don't call me a sellout. And I like Doherty just as much as yourself. But your saying throw the future of North Carolina basketball away for the next 2 years just to keep Doherty as the coach? Heck if Raymond, Sean, and Rashard leave that team sucks. So you really like Doherty so much that you would take another freaking 2 years of horrible sup par UNC basketball? I would not take it, and yes Felton and some of the others have the ability to be great.


Just because Doherty pawed a ring of Jordan, Worthy and Perkins doesn't mean anything! Doherty winning a championship in college doesn't automatically make him a great coach. Coaching abilty does not have the much to do with playing ability.

But again I would rather have a different coach that having UNC suck it up for the next 2 year. And that will happen if the great players that have been reported to say things against Doherty left.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_Don't call me a sellout. And I like Doherty just as much as yourself. But your saying throw the future of North Carolina basketball away for the next 2 years just to keep Doherty as the coach? Heck if Raymond, Sean, and Rashard leave that team sucks. So you really like Doherty so much that you would take another freaking 2 years of horrible sup par UNC basketball? I would not take it, and yes Felton and some of the others have the ability to be great_ 

You're missing the point. It's NORTH CAROLINA, not St. Bonaventure. The program is far bigger than any 2 year period of subpar basketball and three kids who have won nothing. If you fire Doherty because RAYMOND FELTON said so, the inmates are running the asylum.

_Just because Doherty pawed a ring of Jordan, Worthy and Perkins doesn't mean anything! Doherty winning a championship in college doesn't automatically make him a great coach. Coaching abilty does not have the much to do with playing ability._ 

I agree. But it gives you credibility. Felton, McCants, and May have done NOTHING in my eyes that give them the authority to demand coaching changes anywhere, let alone at UNC.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

But man would you sacrafice being a bad team just to keep Doherty? I would not!

But we have to get the entire story first, it looks from the outside like the athletes are calling the shots but there could be more to this story...


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I heard that Johnny Dawkins is the frontrunner and Andre Buckner will be a graduate assistant.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This is what wrong with Sports today. If the players dont like the coach they will go to another school or they will force a trade. Things like this makes me sick



Give me a break. That's not half as bad as what coaches do to players. The coaches recruit them, promise them that they will be there for four years, and if they are offered a job at a better place, they bolt.

If anything is unfair, its that the players have to sit out a year when they transfer, but the coaches can get out of contracts and go to a different school without missing any time at all.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Roy will go to UNC if Al Bohl is not fired. There is a very love/hate relationship there


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Sucks. After Harrick resigned today, now we'll never get a decent coach with places like UNC and UCLA hiring. :upset:


also add for a possible UK and Kansas. I heard that Tubby Smith is looking in the NBA, adn if UNC prays away Wiliams, Kansas will look for someone. I heard it from Petro on KMBZ that Tubby Smith is may looking at the NBA. I also agree with Petro on this, UCLA, KU, UK, DUKE, UNC are the few schools who can ask anyone to become a coach.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The team is young, I want to see hard poof that the players went to the chanchellor(sp). Matt is buildinga good solid foundation for years to come. makes me sick.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> also add for a possible UK and Kansas. I heard that Tubby Smith is looking in the NBA, adn if UNC prays away Wiliams, Kansas will look for someone. I heard it from Petro on KMBZ that Tubby Smith is may looking at the NBA. I also agree with Petro on this, UCLA, KU, UK, DUKE, UNC are the few schools who can ask anyone to become a coach.



One problem with UCLA, though, is that they don't pay much at all.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

This whole Doherty situation is making me sick to my stomach. 

This team has played inspired, high-level basketball all season. Beating Duke, Maryland, Kansas, Stanford, and UConn with the roster that Doherty had available is amazing feat! A bad coach couldn't have pulled it off. A mediocre coach couldn't have pulled it off. 

Anybody who honestly expected UNC to make the NCAA's without May is seriously delusional. IMO, the season was a massive success, from any angle. Next season, this team is in the tourney. 

Doherty really had everybody significantly improved from the beginning of the season, and playing about as well as they could have. He was getting the most out of his players. What more can you want? 

I simply don't understand how UNC players could be that unhappy with the situation. They played like they were satisfied. Yesterday they talked to the media like they were satisifed. 

I hope this all just blows over, but it doesn't seem like it is going to. Things don't add up. If Doherty is fired, it's definitely a black mark in UNC basketball history. I just hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

New info on the Doherty situation:
http://www.dukebasketballreport.com/acc/index.cgi?1651 

Its coming out now that Felton, Williams, and May back Doherty, while others want him gone. McCants is supposedly noncommittal (which is questionable, if he was supportive of Doherty, why wouldn't he say it?).

Another problem is that I've heard Scott May isn't happy with what Doherty is doing, and said that he has a lot of questions for him in the offseason.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

..... well if Tubby wants to coach the Hawks, I will forgive him.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> This whole Doherty situation is making me sick to my stomach.
> 
> This team has played inspired, high-level basketball all season. Beating Duke, Maryland, Kansas, Stanford, and UConn with the roster that Doherty had available is amazing feat! A bad coach couldn't have pulled it off. A mediocre coach couldn't have pulled it off.
> ...


:clap: I couldn't agree anymore. Very nicely put.

Let me say this first...I've never liked UNC. I've never liked there players. I've never liked the prophet Dean Smith. But I respect their program. I respect the history. I respect the talent they always have. With that said, this whole situation is a scene from high school. Players are pointing fingers, parents are getting mad and speaking behind coach's backs. People, grow up.

Last year I had the chance to meet assistant coach Fred Quartlebaum at the Nike Peach Jam. He recruited my brother when he was an assistant at Fairfield and after spotting him, the two got to talking and then my brother introduced us. He was very down to earth and very gracious. As we made it into the building, he took us to Coach Doherty and introduced us to him. Again, very nice guy and very gracious. 

Throughout the week, we saw them quite often and they always said "Hey Justin or what's up Kevin?" Then on the final day we sat next to them during one of the games. We talked a lot about this season that just played out. Coach Doherty was very excited about the character of his players and the oppurtunity to coach them. He spent more time talking about what great young men they where instead of what great basketball players they were. That spoke volumes. 

So to hear and read all of this crap from the players is just dishearting. If the players aren't happy, then leave. Go home. Go pro. Transfer. These players act as if UNC's year was bad simply because of Doherty and his coaching. Players are equally as responsible. They control what they do on the court. 

When Sean May went down to injury, the season ultimately went down with it. You can't control injuries. But what did the players do? They used it as a crutch.

The Heels had a subpar season to their standards. But they finished 19-16. They made the NIT. They beat Kansas, Duke, UConn and Maryland. What else do you want? 

If anything, these players should be embarrassed. With all of the talk about how great their recruiting class was, then why didn't they play like the #2 class in the nation? Grow up Heels, dry your eyes and get to work. Instead of pointing the fingers look at where you went wrong.

Matt Doherty cares about these players. He cares about this program. He is being treated like an outcast by his own people. 

related story


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap: I couldn't agree anymore. Very nicely put.
> ...



Just because Matt Doherty is a nice guy doesn't mean he's a good coach. You cite your first hand experience as proof of Doherty caring for his players and being enthusiastic about them, but have you been inside the locker room? Have you been to a practice? Do you know what goes on when the cameras aren't on?

Right now, it's easy to point a finger at the players. Conversely, it's easy for some to just blame Doherty. However, none of us are at the practices or in the lockerroom, so how can we say?

That being said, although Doherty is a nice guy, he isn't always the most rational coach. Dukebasketballreport.com brought up a great point the other day in trying to explain Johnny Dawkins' refusal to shake Doherty's hand. They speculated that it wasn't only related to Doherty's confrontation with Collins, but also to him getting in Dahntay Jones' face in the first matchup. He is a nice guy, but he isn't always rational.

Also, we must look at the history of Doherty's job at UNC. It's not like this is an incident with one player, or even with a couple. UNC has lost many of their players to transfer, and some more have threatened it. Yeah, you can say they were players recruited by Guthridge, but Doherty still has to be held accountable. Those players could have helped this team a great deal this year, but they didn't want to play for Doherty. Also, last year Jawaad Williams threatened to leave, and now Jackie Manuel and Melvin Scott are upset. These are players that Doherty recruited.

I think the most telling thing is that Scott May is supposedly upset with the way Doherty is handling the team. Scott May played for Bobby Knight, the craziest coach in college basketball. Do you think he would be concerned if Doherty was just giving the players a little tough love? I think it says a lot that May is so concerned.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I've watched a few UNC games over the last few years and it's pretty obvious to see that Doh. is a screamer. He yells about everything. Just screams and screams throughout the whole game. At the refs, at the other team and especially at his own players. Now to me, I'm not at all surprised that the players may be frustrated about this. Especially in todays college world, where most of the guys on your team have been pampered and treated as young gods, and deffered to their whole careers. The approach by Doh. is probably very new to the players, and I could understand why large numbers of them would be considering a move, or at least wanting a change.

Doh's. approach is very similar to Mike Davis. Passion to the point of stupidity. However, there is one prominant difference. Davis has a somewhat successful record. He's no superstar, but he did take a team to the Final Four last year, and he also has the respect from his players for doing a good job in the no-win situation which he entered into when he took over for Bob Knight. Dough. on the other hand has done nothing in his career as a coach. Sure, he won a national championship, and that's great. But that doesn't garner a lot of respect from the players. Especially if they consider that basketball is a team game! So my point is, that Doh maybe doesn't have the respect of his players, so that he can yell all these negative things at them and they wont be bothered by it.

On a personal note. In high school, I played for possibly the worst coach ever. He played favorites (he always had the same 3 guys over to his house), he wouldn't play some guys because he didn't like them, but most of all, he screamed all the time, and never anything positive. Three guys who played in 11th grade, and who would have been starters didn't try out for the team the next year, as they found his approach too abrasive. To me, it seems like a similar situation. Also, like the comments J.Y made about Doh, outside of basketball, like on the street or whatever, my coach was a really nice and knowledgable guy...he just got too into it, and too concerned with how the top players felt during the season.

I'm sceptical about TheTruth pulling stuff off a Duke basketball website! And the speculations they are making!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sceptical about TheTruth pulling stuff off a Duke basketball website! And the speculations they are making!


I linked that site because it had a bunch of links to different news articles about the situation.

As far as what they said about Doherty and Dawkins, I thought it was pretty reasonable, and it is a fact that Doherty got in Jones' face, and a fact that he instigated the confrontation with Collins.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Mccants is not going anywhere as a matter of fact, on the local tv station in my area he looked at the reporter that asked him if he was coming back like she was stupid and said of course I am, why wouldnt I.
I dont know where you are hearing some of this stuff, Matt is the one who suggested the player meetings, reporters are trying to make something out of nothing.
Bottom line Matt is not going anywhere. Felton,May,Mccants(heard straight from them) are all coming back, end of discussion.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I linked that site because it had a bunch of links to different news articles about the situation.
> ...


I was just yanking your chain.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just yanking your chain.


I don't know what you like to do with your free time, but please don't bring me and my chain in to this.  

:grinning:


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> I don't know what you like to do with your free time, but please don't bring me and my chain in to this.
> 
> :grinning:


:sigh: I guess I need a new hobby.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Just because Matt Doherty is a nice guy doesn't mean he's a good coach. You cite your first hand experience as proof of Doherty caring for his players and being enthusiastic about them, but have you been inside the locker room? Have you been to a practice? Do you know what goes on when the cameras aren't on?
> 
> Right now, it's easy to point a finger at the players. Conversely, it's easy for some to just blame Doherty. However, none of us are at the practices or in the lockerroom, so how can we say?
> ...


No, I have not been in their locker room or on their bench or in their athletic department. Only 20 guys have and they where the pale blue. My point was, he truly cares about his guys. I believe him. What bothers me is that a bunch of freshmen and sophomores are complaining about the coach. 18 and 19 year old kids are trying to get him fired. That irks me. 

If I were in a position to make a decision at UNC (which I hope to God I never do) I'd say adidos to Scott, Manuel, Williams, etc. And why is Scott May crying? His son was hurt. Let the coach handle his team and ride the storm out. I just think Doherty is getting the shaft way too early.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about. I'm telling you being a former college basketball player myself and if you want another opinion on subjects like these ask Jemel Irief or Justin Young. People that have played this game at that level. Players who think they are "Special" can disturb an entire program. I actually am in favor of the rules that the NCAA implies when it comes to transferring. Until a player has proven something they have no right to try and force out a coach that the Univesity/Pro team has brung in


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about. I'm telling you being a former college basketball player myself and if you want another opinion on subjects like these ask Jemel Irief or Justin Young. People that have played this game at that level. Players who think they are "Special" can disturb an entire program. I actually am in favor of the rules that the NCAA implies when it comes to transferring. Until a player has proven something they have no right to try and force out a coach that the Univesity/Pro team has brung in



If you want a cookie for being a college basketball player, I'll send you one in the mail.

I do not dispute your point one bit. I also agree with you that the NCAA rules for transferring are fair. My problem is that so many coaches are allowed to get out of their contracts. I think that if a player has to sit out a season when he transfers, the NCAA should force coaches to fullfill their contracts.

I also agree that players who think they are "special" can disturb a program. However, my point was that players are not ALWAYS to blame. Sometimes a coach behaves poorly, or does a terrible job. You can't always blame the players if you don't know what's going on. 

In regards to UNC, my point was that this isn't an isolated incident. If there was just one or even two players who had a problem with Doherty, maybe it would be their fault. However, when at least 7 players have been upset with Doherty in the past 2 seasons, I'm not going to automatically blame the players. Do you think that there has been some huge coincidence that 7 of these players, who think they are "special" and above the program, ended up at UNC??


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> If anything, these players should be embarrassed. With all of the talk about how great their recruiting class was, then why didn't they play like the #2 class in the nation? Grow up Heels, dry your eyes and get to work. Instead of pointing the fingers look at where you went wrong.


On a somewhat unrelated topic, I am curious to know who you think ended up with a better recruiting class than North Carlolina. If May doesn't get hurt, they're far and away #1. If you don't count may, I guess somebody could make an argument for schools like Duke, Syracuse or Illinois, but I still don't think anybody can say the Tar Heels didn't pull in the #1 class in the nation last season...


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> On a somewhat unrelated topic, I am curious to know who you think ended up with a better recruiting class than North Carlolina. If May doesn't get hurt, they're far and away #1. If you don't count may, I guess somebody could make an argument for schools like Duke, Syracuse or Illinois, but I still don't think anybody can say the Tar Heels didn't pull in the #1 class in the nation last season...


Duke had the #1 class before the season got started. It was a consensus ranking amongst all recruiting services.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, I was making a point. It would be damn near impossible for someone not close to a college sports program or playing or on the staff to actually know how these things play out. These players should be checking themselves. Matt Doherty has proven to take avg teams better. Therefore they should be saying what can they do to better themselves instead of trying to blame it on the coach


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, I was making a point. It would be damn near impossible for someone not close to a college sports program or playing or on the staff to actually know how these things play out. These players should be checking themselves. Matt Doherty has proven to take avg teams better. Therefore they should be saying what can they do to better themselves instead of trying to blame it on the coach




So you know for a fact that Doherty has done nothing wrong? You know that the players are to blame? You have insider knowledge that proves to you that the players are completely at fault in this situation?

So should I assume that because your college basketball experience is so relevant to this situation, you played for one of the premier college basketball programs in the nation?

I don't need a rolleyes smiley to support my argument.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look the situation goes vice versa. You dont know my pedigree or my history. This isnt about me anyway. I am speaking on *experience* in this matter. Thats it, the point I was attempting to make was that most times a person who has not been in directly that kind of environment would not know the behind the door going ons. Thats it. You are the one that jumped on the defensive when I was just trying to make a point from a personal perspective. The smiley was for your cookie statement. I dont eat them


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Look the situation goes vice versa. You dont know my pedigree or my history. This isnt about me anyway. I am speaking on *experience* in this matter. Thats it, the point I was attempting to make was that most times a person who has not been in directly that kind of environment would not know the behind the door going ons. Thats it. You are the one that jumped on the defensive when I was just trying to make a point from a personal perspective. The smiley was for your cookie statement. I dont eat them



I don't need college basketball experience to tell you that sometimes the coach isn't right.

I don't need college basketball experience to tell you that when 8 players have been very upset about a coach in 2 years, there might be a problem.

Are you trying to tell me that a coach is never wrong?

Acting like your basketball experience--whatever experience that may be--qualifies your opinion over mine is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all, but just the same at whatever you do or whatever your job is. I cannot come right in and assess anything without knowing the situation. I never said that the coach can be wrong or that you dont know what you are talking about at all!!! I gave my opinion and stance on this subject. It seems to me that your last statement has some hate in it. So I will leave the subject alone now


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*

I see I am still not th only one that feels he doesnt deserve this
http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/news?slug=tarheelsdohertydoesntdes&prov=tsn&type=lgns


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

It doesn't look good for Doherty.

Here's another article. It basically says that many of the players that said they hope he comes back next year to the public are saying something completely different in private.

It also says that mass transfers are expected if he isn't fired.

http://www.herald-sun.com/sports/18-336737.html


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

When the players aren't happy, the boosters aren't happy. When the boosters aren't happy, you can bet that something is going to change. They pour money into the program and demand that the program be run well, or they'll quit donating money. Like it or not, they have a whole lot of power. If they're not happy, then chances are UNC could be looking for a new coach, and if all these UNC players are really as unhappy as some reports say they are, then the boosters won't be happy, either.

This situation sounds a little bit like the situation at Mizzou back in Norm Stewart's final years. He wasn't getting any top notch recruits anymore, and the few that he did get, namely Dooling and Gilbert, were going to transfer out of the program if Norm was still the coach. Some powerful boosters didn't like the way the program was headed, felt that Norm was past his prime and needed to step down, and that's what happened. Then one of them basically chose the new coach, as well. I don't believe any of this was ever officially reported, but it's pretty much common knowledge among many MU fans. And MU doesn't have nearly the tradition of a UNC, so if that little bit of unrest could cause a future Hall of Fame coach to get fired, then I'm sure that Doherty is at risk.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*He is gone*

http://espn.go.com/ncb/news/2003/0401/1532502.html


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe they can get McCants or Felton's mom to coach the team. That way, the boys will be happy, and maybe they wont have to make their own beds and cook their own meals.

I don't think this will be the last time a coach will "resign" because of the players disinterest, or dislike of him. With the culture of the "superstar players" and the development of egos at a really young age, I think more of this will be seen in the future.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

From what I can gather the main problem the players had is there lack of respect for the coach. Rashard McCants said that Doherty did not show respect to his players all the time. McCants brought up that Doherty critizied his play but no one elses and supposedly that lack of respect Doherty gave to the players made the players not respect Doherty. And the losing did not help, if they won this year the players would have respected Doherty because it would prove he knows what he is talking about. But once they started to lose the players questioned Doherty's ability to coach. And really it is coach Doherty's fault he got fired, it is his job to convince the kids of his system. It is his job to communicate clearly with the players and solve problems they have within the program. I think the pressure of being the coach at North Carolina broke Doherty. I think it was to much and he just started dictating to the players. McCants said that Doherty was not the same person that recruited him, and the pressure of the season obviously made Doherty mess up.

Yeah you can say the players fired Doherty and all that crap of "inmates running the Isilum". But Doherty's job as a coach is to sell his system to his players and put his players in a position to succeed. And if he doesn't respect the players or the players don't feel respected then everything comes falling down.

Is to bad to see a member of the UNC family go but it was the right thing to do. And like the players said, they come to North Carolina to win, and Doherty has the worst winning percentage of any UNC coach his first three years. Result he got fired or "resigned", but remember Doherty has a lot to do with it not just the players. He new that his coaching did not produce the results that are associated with UNC basketball.

*Comes down to you win, your good, you don't your not.*


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Yea he is gone. Wouldnt it be cool if MJ was hired as there coach.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I guess if Doherty needed to go for the program to progress, than so be it. If players hated him, there really wasn't much else that could be done. 

However, I despise the way in which it has been handled. Doherty did a masterful coaching job this year. A miracle coaching job, if his players were on the verge of revolt the whole year. 

McCants deserved to be benched for his lack of defense, no doubt about it. What I understand from McCants is that there was more than that, however. It was an issue of fairness, and respect. 

If that's the case, the players owe it to the fans and the program in general to make a case for how and why Doherty couldn't coach them any longer. 

Because right now, it looks really bad. Really, really bad.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> ...once they started to lose the players questioned Doherty's ability to coach. And really it is coach Doherty's fault he got fired, it is his job to convince the kids of his system. It is his job to communicate clearly with the players and solve problems they have within the program. I think the pressure of being the coach at North Carolina broke Doherty. I think it was to much and he just started dictating to the players. McCants said that Doherty was not the same person that recruited him, and the pressure of the season obviously made Doherty mess up.


While you are right it is Doherty's responsibilty to communicate with his players, it is also the player's responsibility to communicate with their coaches. Did they do that? Have we heard about what they tried to do to correct this problem? 

McCants said Doherty wasn't the same coach that recruited, well guess what Rashad, any coach in America is like that. They aren't the same people that recruit you. They put on their happiest, most friendly, most non-threatning face on. Be a man Rashad and accept some criticism. 

But on the same end, OZZY, I think you are right. Was Doherty really prepared for UNC this early? Probably not. 



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!Yeah you can say the players fired Doherty and all that crap of "inmates running the Isilum". But Doherty's job as a coach is to sell his system to his players and put his players in a position to succeed. And if he doesn't respect the players or the players don't feel respected then everything comes falling down.





> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!Is to bad to see a member of the UNC family go but it was the right thing to do. And like the players said, they come to North Carolina to win, and Doherty has the worst winning percentage of any UNC coach his first three years. Result he got fired or "resigned", but remember Doherty has a lot to do with it not just the players. He new that his coaching did not produce the results that are associated with UNC basketball.


I still believe the Heels had a good season. Doesn't anyone remember where they were at last year? They were the laughing stock of the country. They had very little talent. They were beaten by Davidson for crying out loud!!! Doherty & his clowns beat Duke, Marlyand, Kansas, etc. They had a winning record. They made it to the postseason. They improved by leaps and bounds and did it basically without any post presecnce. 



> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> Maybe they can get McCants or Felton's mom to coach the team. That way, the boys will be happy, and maybe they wont have to make their own beds and cook their own meals.
> 
> I don't think this will be the last time a coach will "resign" because of the players disinterest, or dislike of him. With the culture of the "superstar players" and the development of egos at a really young age, I think more of this will be seen in the future.


McCants and Felton's mom to coach. Good one. :laugh: But seriously, you are right. Players have their egos stroked too early and I'm ashamed to say that I'm in the business that helps to feed that fire. McCants, May and Felton have been told that they are the best. They can't do any wrong. Blah blah blah. So when a little adversity comes along, they don't know how to handle it. 

Think about what that does outside of the game of basketball. Think about real life situations. How will they handle losing a job? Or fixing a water pump in their wife's car? Or finding out their child is sick? What will they do, run away from those types of things? If Dick Baddour really cares about these young men, he'll need to find someone that teaches these kids a lesson. Hmm...maybe Bobby Knight could do some good in Chapel Hill. 

Now where do they go? Who do they hire? Who would want to take this job? The usual suspects come up: George Karl, Larry Brown, Roy Williams, etc. By the way, nice going UNC for doing this during the week of the Final Four. Way to respect one of the "family members". Now instead of fielding questions about his Jayhawks, Roy Williams will be talking about UNC. Good one. Great timing. Nice respect. What friggin' joke. Moving along...

Now what about the players? UNC will be a good team next year regardless of who the coach is. Doherty or Williams or Ms. McCants could lead them to another winning record next season based solely upon the talent they have there. I still think Ray Felton is one of the best players in the NCAA. McCants is an amazing scorer. May is very hard to defend. Jawad Williams is looking very good. They'll win. But don't credit it to whoever comes in next. 

I've been in remote Oregon for a camping trip for the last three days and when I made my run through the web this morning, I was greatly surprised by this news. I was sickened actually. It amazes me of the power that young athletes have. They aren't doing a service to these young men. They are only hurting them.



> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> When the players aren't happy, the boosters aren't happy. When the boosters aren't happy, you can bet that something is going to change. They pour money into the program and demand that the program be run well, or they'll quit donating money. Like it or not, they have a whole lot of power. If they're not happy, then chances are UNC could be looking for a new coach, and if all these UNC players are really as unhappy as some reports say they are, then the boosters won't be happy, either.


I don't think the boosters had much to do with it. UNC will never have a booster problem. Tradition alone will keep their money flow going. This, I believe, was solely a players vs. coach issue. Boosters would like to think they had something to do with this but I seriously doubt it. 

Finally, kudos to the reporter that asked this question in the press conference to Baddour. "Will the players have any input on the new hire?
Baddour: No." 

Now that reporter got it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Matt Doherty may be fired!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree(as usual),i think they should let guys transfer without sitting out a year when a coach bolts or is let go,why not?without reading all these threads i may be repeating someone else but i think you have to look at the source with some of these problems.guys like mccants and felton are so pampered from a young age its almost like they dont want to follow orders.you sure had to follow them in my day.


----------

